# TKS Pack Trip - 11/29 to 12/2



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Capt. Kris Kelley Reporting
Texas Kayak Safari - Seadrift, Texas

*Texas Kayak Safari Launches*

In the back office, we've been working feverishly on bringing to life our new website for both www.seadriftflyfishing.com and www.texaskayaksafari.com We managed to get them both launched lately so check them out. We've still got lots of kinks, a couple bugs, and content modifications to iron out but we'll be chipping away at that as we go. We've got 300+ followers on *Facebook*

*Wilderness Pack Trips - "Next Possible Insertion November 29th thru December 2nd Call 888-618-4868 for Reservations"*

Texas Kayak Safari specializes in "outward bound" camping and glamping pack trips surrounding all styles of fishing, touring, romance, and the outdoors with the best "bush country guides and watermen in the business". Wendi and I just got back from an insertion at the end of September and I've got to tell you, it was absolutely amazing. Barrier island wilds, big weather, great fishing, and plenty of relaxation in the great outdoors. The fishing and camp site were awesome. We hit the insertion on a 15 knot North wind and that was a brutal setup for the fish right out the back door of the tent. Catch & release with a few for dinner made for magical experience.

We're filling out a few more spots for the 12 man insertion. We're looking for groupings "in two's" and we can presently accept 4 more guests.

Come join us!

Capt. Kris Kelley
1-888-618-4868
www.texaskayaksafari.com


----------

